# Best Beer in the World?



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I say Guinness, but I'm sure others disagree. Who would you vote for?

Also, what are some good cigar/beer pairings?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Billy Beer...JK...Im a casual michelob Light drinker, however I like the heavier beers and ales. Reds, flavored like a honey brown, im not much into german beers...I kow, i know...but I dont like them. As a absolute non beer conneseur, I like the mainstream stuff. I also love to try micro breweries beer.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

supergirl said:


> I say Guinness, but I'm sure others disagree. Who would you vote for?
> 
> Also, what are some good cigar/beer pairings?


For me it's the same as with cigars. The O.O.Y. is the best beer on earth! <G>


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Bass Ale is my current favorite


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I mostly drink wine but when i do drink beer my favorite is Delirium Tremens. I believe it is brewed by Huyghe Brewery. Great flavor and amazingly well rounded.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout and Avery Czar are a couple more of my favorites.


----------



## Cigar Jockey-cl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale....Nummy


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm a hop head. Arrogant Bastard, Double Bastard, Dog Fish Head 90 Minute IPA. If I have to drink macro brew I drink Sam Adams.

I gave up on main stream beer long ago. After a good beer Bud just don't have any flavor.


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

The best beer in the world will be the next one I have. It's been too long. :sweat:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Arrogant Bastard, Double Bastard, Dog Fish Head 90 Minute IPA, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Delirium Tremens, Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout and Avery Czar. I love all of those. Guinness and Bass are both good, also.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Right now my current favorite is a wheat beer made locallyn here in Buffalo by the Flying Bison brewery.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually being from Texas, I'll have to say Shiner Blonde is the best I've ever tasted. I'm not much of a beer drinker though...


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the Hefe Weitzen But there are not too many here, So.......I brew my own. mmmmmmm


----------



## Dirtnap (Apr 30, 2007)

John Courage...nuff said


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the best beer in the world is the one I'm brewing now


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I am partial to both stouts and ales.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually being from Texas, I'll have to say Shiner Blonde is the best I've ever tasted. I'm not much of a beer drinker though...


Shiner makes great beer. Shiner Bock will always have a special place in my heart. Being in Houston you might try St. Arnolds's. They make some good brews.


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

When I saw Supergirl started this thread, I knew what she would say, and I'm right here with her. Guinness is hard to beat. I also like Smithwick's(pronounced Smiddicks) quite a bit. It's an Irish ale. It's about all ever drink these days...though it's only available around here in draft form, so I spend a lot of time at the pub. I must admit that when I'm low on cash, and am looking for some cheap beer to sip at the house, I go for the "Champagne of Beer," Miller High Life!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually being from Texas, I'll have to say Shiner Blonde is the best I've ever tasted. I'm not much of a beer drinker though...


A Texan who thinks Shiner's the best?? Knock me over with a feather! :roflmao: South Carolina is very close to repealing their archaic law that says that we can't have beer here over 6% alcohol. That should open things up quite a bit. Can't wait!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

I dont think I have a favorite beer. I drink a number of different types, and it also depends on what kind of cigar I'm smoking.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

It all depends. My most recent favorite is Westmalle Trappist Ale. I'd love to get a hold of some Delerium to compare it to though. I enjoy the topshelf stuff but it's normally more of a occasional treat for me since I have to go into Memphis to get it.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Being of Scottish heritage my favorite is "Kiltlifter" by Four Peaks in Tempe, AZ.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't say that I have a favorite beer just yet, but I do enjoy Newcastle. The New Glarus brewing company in New Glarus Wi. puts out some excellent brews, unfortunately they can only be purchased in wisconsin. Schlep and I are going up that way on the bikes may 19th. We plan on taking the brewery tour again. They always have free tastings.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually being from Texas, I'll have to say Shiner Blonde is the best I've ever tasted. I'm not much of a beer drinker though...


I must agree. You are quite well off with pretty much any of the Shiner brews IMHO...


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I miss Caffreys. I used to drink that quite a bit before it stopped being imported. I guess now I'd have to go with a Black and Tan.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I just tried Leinekugel Red Lager at a local cigar event and loved it, the next day I went and bought a sixer. Also a long standing fav is Grolsch


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

boxer757 said:


> I must agree. You are quite well off with pretty much any of the Shiner brews IMHO...


The "Blonde" just has such a smooth mellow taste. Not being a beer drinker, I just might have one after mowing the lawn or something to cool off, so this is perfect for me.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Gotta go with Guinness

We're limited to 7 letters here.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Is that all Terrasco, HEHEHE


terrasco said:


> Arrogant Bastard, Double Bastard, Dog Fish Head 90 Minute IPA, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Delirium Tremens, Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout and Avery Czar. I love all of those. Guinness and Bass are both good, also.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Gotta go with Guinness
> 
> We're limited to 7 letters here.


Theres a commercial in the making...


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I used to drink a balt beverage product that came out a few years back called Tequiza, which was a mixture of larger beer and Tequila. Loved it, but haven't seen it in a long time.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

CBCyclone said:


> I used to drink a balt beverage product that came out a few years back called Tequiza, which was a mixture of larger beer and Tequila. Loved it, but haven't seen it in a long time.


Ive had that before...They sell it at Publix here in Florida. its about $12 a 12 pack bottles. Its good...


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not enough of a beer drinker to say what's best, but I do like my Newcastle Brown on a hot day! Now my son, Jake the Wonderboy, he's the beer expert. I think he's tried as many beers as I have cigars!


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

God drinks Guinness.

There are a lot of great Craft Beers that some brewers have put their heart and soul in perfecting, some may not be for drinking all night, but just one or two. Beer is like any other hobbie/passion and some my be well suited for a particular moment or mood. My advice for all, is to drink as many different brands and varietys so you can help the next beer drinker to make a wise choice.
I like beer!
I like beer!


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> God drinks Guinness.
> 
> There are a lot of great Craft Beers that some brewers have put their heart and soul in perfecting, some may not be for drinking all night, but just one or two. Beer is like any other hobbie/passion and some my be well suited for a particular moment or mood. My advice for all, is to drink as many different brands and varietys so you can help the next beer drinker to make a wise choice.
> I like beer!
> I like beer!


A true humanitarian!!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

CBCyclone said:


> I used to drink a balt beverage product that came out a few years back called Tequiza, which was a mixture of larger beer and Tequila. Loved it, but haven't seen it in a long time.


Ive had that before...They sell it at Publix here in Florida. its about $12 a 12 pack bottles. Its good...


----------



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Gotta agree with Starsky on the New Glarus line. Very good stuff and better when its free. We just recently started getting Fat Tire from the New Belgium Brewing Company in Colorado. I must say it is currently in the lead for current favorite. A really nice Amber Ale...22 oz. bottle. Just find a cigar to match it up with. Probably something from Rocky.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

COLD!

Beer is a lot like cigars, some are just better than others.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Best Beers are IPA*

I certainly enjoy Guinness (and i have several shirts, lighters, and other Guinness paraphernalia) but I guess homebrewing has left me a bit of a hop head...so IPAs are probably my favorite style...Shipwreck makes a good Fuggles IPA, our local brewery makes a good "Flying Aces" IPA, and Goose Island makes an IPA that is almost too hoppy...if there is such a thing!

JR


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Samuel Smith! Oatmeal Stout, Taddy Porter, Nut Brown Ale.............
Some of the most delicious beers with cigars. (England)

I could get it in CT, dunno about anywhere else.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Impossible for me to call any one beer the best in the world. I am a beer fanatic, so my tastes go all over the beer drinking spectrum. On my beer playlist now: Sam Adams Lager (of course this is always in the fridge), Yuengling Lager (a good summer beer), Hennepin Belgian style ale from Ommegang, Terrapin Rye Squared (a High Gravity w/Lotsa hops and malt) and Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA. That is my current fave. Real High Gravity, with so much hops, so much flavor! Yummmm.

CD


----------



## Barnz-cl (Mar 7, 2007)

Depends on a lot of factors...
Guinness is my winter time favorite.
Wheat beer is great in summer, had a spiced wheat beer at a local place recently that was good.
Miller Lite when in the drinking in the pool with friends.
But if I have any around my Homebrew is always best because of the work I put into making it. Even if it is not a great tasting batch.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

> Shiner makes great beer.


I used to drink Shiner when I lived in Houston (August 1982 - May 1983). There were an awful lot of Texas breweries in those days, then AB kind of went though the area and bought a bunch of them out. I also liked Pearl back then.


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm originally from Tx, so I grew up thinking Shiner was the best. Now I'm here in MD, and fortunately my favorite bar has Shiner Bock on tap...takes me back to the good 'ole days.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Had a Harpoon Hibernian Irish Style red ale tonight! Yummy stuff...

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

supergirl said:


> I'm originally from Tx, so I grew up thinking Shiner was the best. Now I'm here in MD, and fortunately my favorite bar has Shiner Bock on tap...takes me back to the good 'ole days.


Ya know, I like me a Shiner Bock!

CD


----------



## DirkT-cl (Mar 12, 2007)

Bohemia with a slice of lime.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

Beer review: Jubelale

From:
Deschutes Brewery
901 SW Simpson Ave
Bend, Oregon 97702
(541) 385-8606

Style: Winter Warmer

Alcohol: 6.70%

ABV availability: Winter release

There is a lot I can say for beer I know because, I became an expert and I take drinking and making a beer to be serious business, so in stating that I would like to add there are tons of good beers out there all over the country, and I have made it my life’s goal to try and taste them all.

For the last 4 years I have had Jubelale and for the last 4 years I have not been disappointed, and when it hits the market get it fast and stock up on it, because the last couple of years 2 weeks after it hit everyone was out of stock. So in saying this, I wanted to start with this beer so you can all have a heads up on it.

Appearance: A garnet colored beer, capped by a beige head, about two fingers thick, multiple bubble sizes, foamy and with a hell of a lot of stick on the glass and great retention. A lovely creamy lace if left behind, for the remainder of the beer's life.

Smell: Soft fruity aroma touch of toffee from the malts, faint hint of all-spice. Good hop balance not overpowering the future in order to maintain what I believe to be a hallmark of the style.

Taste & Mouth feel: A medium-bodied brewed a bit robust. The hops are present in the middle and finish of this ale and I believe are comprised of a blend of five varieties of American and European hops, to get that fresh almost earthy hop bitterness and flavor, while also being blended with hop varieties to give a smoothness to the hop flavor without the lingering bitterness. Perfectly formulated for a winter warmer, malt flavors contain just enough rich and bold sweetness to balance with a touch of chicory, earth and toffee. Alcohol becomes more pronounced and noticeable as the beer warms, lends some spice. Finish brings more dryness with residual chicory and leafy hop flavors.

Notes & Drink ability: One of the better winter brews to meet my palate. I could drink this all winter very quaffable. Definitely puts you in a festive mood for Football.

For you Home Brewers who want to try and brew a clone of this beer:

'Nole Nog


Ingredients:

* 5 lb Pale Dry Malt Extract
* 1/2 lb Carastan malt (30-37 L)
* 1/2 lb British pale malt
* 1/2 lb Munich malt
* 1/4 lb Chocolate malt
* 1/4 lb British crystal malt (130-165 L)
* 1 oz Tomahawk (Columbus) hops - 60 minutes
* 1 oz Nugget hops - 40 minutes
* 2 oz Mt. Hood hops - 20 minutes
* 1 oz Cascade hops - 10 minutes
* WYeast #1056 - American ale yeast



Procedure:

In a large pot, heat 1/2 gallon of water to 168 degrees F. Add cracked grains and stir well. Let the water cool slowly to about 150 degrees F and maintain for 20 minutes. Pour liquid from mini-mash into brewpot and sparge grains with 170 degree F water. Add 1 1/2 gallons water to brewpot along with the malt extract. Bring to a boil. Upon boil, add 1 oz of Tomahawk hops. After 20 minutes, add 1 oz of Nugget hops. After 20 more minutes, add 2 oz of Mt. Hood hops. After 10 more minutes, add 1 oz of Cascade hops and boil for 10 more minutes. Sparge into the fermenter and top off to 5 gallons. Pitch yeast when temperature drops below 80 degrees F. Ferment for 7 days. Transfer to secondary fermenter and wait another 7 days or more.


----------



## JSC (Apr 21, 2007)

Now wait a minute, favorite beer :baffled:. I could never choose and there are so many that I have not tried(and I have tried a few.) One that I have tried recently and enjoyed immensly was Snecklifter by Jennings in the Lake District. Its very dark and rich and heavy on the coffee flavours, I bet it would go great with a full bodied Maduro. (Btw-can you tell I like beer)


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Super and Shelby....big Guiness fan. Toured the brewery when I was there.....monumental event for me. The next day the brewery workers went on strike and then the whole country almost shut down.
The only other vote is for a beer brewed locally in Kreuzberg, Germany. It's actually a monastery and the monks brew the beer. At one time it was rated as second in the world (bested only by a beer in Thailand or somewhere) by FHM or one of those other magazines. I used to buy it in 6 liter jugs and after you empty it and take it back they wash it out and sell you another jug. 
That was the best beer ever, but since I'm no longer in Germany and have no way of getting it......Guiness wins by a hair.

Great plate Shelby! (Nice car too).


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Smokin in Iraq said:


> I have to agree with Super and Shelby....big Guiness fan. Toured the brewery when I was there.....monumental event for me. The next day the brewery workers went on strike and then the whole country almost shut down.
> The only other vote is for a beer brewed locally in Kreuzberg, Germany. It's actually a monastery and the monks brew the beer. At one time it was rated as second in the world (bested only by a beer in Thailand or somewhere) by FHM or one of those other magazines. I used to buy it in 6 liter jugs and after you empty it and take it back they wash it out and sell you another jug.
> That was the best beer ever, but since I'm no longer in Germany and have no way of getting it......Guiness wins by a hair.
> 
> Great plate Shelby! (Nice car too).


The plate actually belongs to my girlfriend. She was born and raised in Dublin and we go back there quite frequently. We usually get off of the plane and go right to the brewery. There is nothing like a fresh Guinness drawn right there where it is made.


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Actually being from Texas, I'll have to say Shiner Blonde is the best I've ever tasted. I'm not much of a beer drinker though...


I'm a Shiner Bock person myself. I also like Guiness but it must be out of the tap.

When I was in college, I would drink Old Milwaukee's Best.

I really don't drink too much beer anymore though. I usually drink whisk(e)y


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

My fav right now is michelob amber bock paired with a nice maduro


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ham's dark from the draft... seriously...

When I did drink my answer would have been:

The NEXT one!!!!


----------



## cigarlvr-cl (Apr 13, 2006)

I could also like Blue Moon-a belgian white wheat, its medium bodied and spiced with coriander and orange peel, usually served with a slice of orange and I usually pair it with a medium-full bodied smoke.


----------



## Lopaka (May 8, 2007)

One word...

Chimay


----------



## supergirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Lopaka said:


> One word...
> 
> Chimay


Oooo...forgot about that one. Yummy goodness.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

Chimay is good stuff...But I think the price is way too high for what you get.


----------



## Irish Hawk (Apr 20, 2007)

cigarlvr said:


> I could also like Blue Moon-a belgian white wheat, its medium bodied and spiced with coriander and orange peel, usually served with a slice of orange and I usually pair it with a medium-full bodied smoke.


Yep just got a six pack of that waiting for Monday Night!!!


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

The best ever? My own oatmeal stout or my old old standby, a porter I've brewed for years, Old Crankcase. I'm thinking that old porter would be a great first brew for the SoMo Brew Krew! Waddaya say Bob?


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

I am a major Hop Head.....I love good beer (sorry to all you guys who drink what most American's consider beer ie: Michelob,Bud, Miller....blech).
I think if I had to nail it down to ONE (which is like asking me which is my favorite SM Scotch) I'd have to say the Allagash Brewing Company Belgian Dubbel Ale. I just love the stuff. I also am a fan of the Rock Art Brewing Co from Vermont, Flying Fish, Dog Fish, Samuel Adams Brewmaster Series, especially the Brown Ale. Also like a lot of stuff from Sierra Nevada as well, especially their Pale Ale. I'm not a fan of beer you can see thru, almost as a rule.
I'm toying with the idea of doing some home brewing in the near future.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Shiner Bock fans in Louisiana also. Comes a close second to my Abita Amber. Just had a couple Abita Ambers with a nice rare steak from the grill......mmm...mmm good.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone have Fat Tire?

Actually the best beer I ever had was from the Flat Branch in Columbia, MO called Oil Change


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

For me, I like Bohemia, Dos XX Lager, Carta Blanca, Modelo *****, Pilsner Urquell, Chimay, Maredsous (sp) the list goes on!


----------



## mauied1101 (May 4, 2007)

I have a new love in my life... and it's name is Toohey's Old Black. Not quite a draught, but damn rich and smooth. Color is like Guiness, but you can almost see through it. I had it on my trip to Oz and I've been looking for it ever since. Anyone have an idea where I can order it from in the US, I'd be _very _appreciative... 

But that aside - Killian's Red, Modelo Especiale, Yueng Ling, and Sam Adams Oktoberfest. Ahh....


----------



## mills (May 13, 2007)

I like both ends of the spectrum, light and fruity beers like Sam Adams Spring Ale, and dark stuff like Guinness and Yuengling Black and Tan. 

However, personally, I don't like beer with cigars. The two just don't mix well for me. I think the carbonation tends to bring out bad parts about the fact that you're putting hot smoke in your mouth.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Man, we have a way different selection of beers in Canada than you guys in the states... or maybe I just don't know anything about beer.
My favourite beer (for the summer) is sleemans original draft and Big Rock grasshoper (both Canadian beers)
But I always love a kronenbourg (sp?) or a schneider-weisse (sp?)


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not an avid beer drinker, but I have sampled a lot of micro-brews in my travels. The one that stands out the most is Tampa Red Ale which used to be brewed/sold at Hopper's in Tampa (the one in West Chase). Since they closed the place, it is no more...


----------



## MinuteWithTravis (Mar 27, 2007)

Bulz said:


> Samuel Smith! Oatmeal Stout, Taddy Porter, Nut Brown Ale.............
> Some of the most delicious beers with cigars. (England)
> 
> I could get it in CT, dunno about anywhere else.


You can get Sam Smith at the beer store here (Cranberry, PA). Also, an Italian restaurant with an INSANE beer selection (for the area) has all of them by the bottle.

I love beer. Good beer. I'm not picky and will enjoy most any beer that someone puts in my hand (or that I put in my hand considering the lack of drinking buddies). My end-all, be-all favorite would have to Murphy's Irish Stout in Ireland (as if you couldn't tell). I haven't been anywhere in the States that know how to properly pour an Irish stout. They all run the gas too low and it comes out flat. Could be a freshness thing too, I dunno. All I know is that I haven't had a better pint in my life than in Ireland. Bar none!

Later,
T


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

mills said:


> snip....However, personally, I don't like beer with cigars. The two just don't mix well for me. ....snip


That was my first thought too.

IMHO (and YMMV) the best beer in the world is Guinness (and millions of Irishmen can't be wrong) followed closely by any Canadian beer.:redface:


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Used to LOVE Watney's Cream Stout - prefer it to Guiness, actually - but they don't import it anymore, DAMMIT.
My short list? Abita TurboDog, Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout, Pete's Strawberry Blonde, Newcastle, Ommegang Rare Vos, and most of the Sam Adams Seasonal stuff


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

This is one thread I just gotta dig up. (How on earth did I get here anyway?) 

My favorite brew of the moment is Flying Dog Old Scratch Amber, but I'd easily take a New Belgium Fat Tire or a Caffreys Irish Ale over it in a minute. (Both unavailable in Hotlanta. I can understand Caffreys, but Fat Tire? Why, Georgia, why?) After that, it's any Bridgeport on tap (Hooray! Portland beer!) and the local delicacy Sweetwater 420. Newcastle ain't half bad either!

Man, I'm thirsty now...


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

*tennants*


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Newcastle goes very well with cigars... IMHO


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I've gone three weeks with no beer...Bud would be the best beer in the world right now. :arghhhh:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm a lover of Weyerbacher, River Horse, Old Frothingslosh, Sly Fox, and a few others.

I also miss a couple of beer that are gone forever, Pretzel City, Old Lehigh Cream Ale (when it first came out), and Rolling Rock


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

On my recent Alaskan vacation I discovered the Alaskan Brewing Company products. The cruise ship had Alaskan Amber (an alt beer), Alaksan Summer Ale and Alaskan ESB (Extra Special Bitter). When we docked in Juneau, I took a city bus out to tour the brewery. Nice little tour, and samples of five or six drafts. Sorry to find out that Alaskan products are NOT avaialble here in the Buffalo area.

Amyone know of any internet sites where they'll ship micro beers so I can get the Alaskan Brewing products shipped to me?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Cyclone, I used to have all those beers you listed...in the same night when I lived up there :biggrin: I do miss Alaskan beers.

My new favorites are Belgium White ales. Not the crappy Blue Moon or Sam Adams ones, but the real Belgiums. Hoegaarden is amazing. There's an import that I have no clue what the name is and only comes in cans. If you drink it out of the can, it's awful. Pour it into a glass and it becomes heavenly. 

Easily my all-time favorite Belgium is called Madonna. Only one place in the country imports it and they're located in Falls Church, VA. The only regional area it can be found is the DC area and even then the stores that carry it are usually out of stock. I make 2 trips a year out there to see my brother and come back with 6-8 cases, depending on room. I hate sharing that one, too, because everyone falls in love with it and wants to take some home.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

_Old Speckled Hen_ is what I've been drinking the most of recently.

My favorite treat is Brasserie Dupont _Moinette_, a Belgian farmhouse-style ale that is relatively easy to find in H-town.

Some of my favorites sampled on recent trips to England would include York Brewery's _Centurion's Ghost_, Peak Ales _DPA _(brewed on the grounds of Chatsworth House in Derbyshire), Fullers' _Chiswick Ale_, and Jenning's _Sneck Lifter_.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Old Speckled Hen is pretty good stuff, and Alaskan Amber was a favorite of mine for quite a while. It was available Portland, OR, but you can't get Alaskan Amber here in Hotlanta.

Hoegaarden is a beauty also. My wife an I used to drink that all the time while we were dating.


----------



## brow78 (Aug 14, 2007)

Harp, crystal vissen, heffen vissen, saparro, mich light all fine beers I could actually go on for days with this thread. Though the best beer is always the ones your drink in the company of great friends with cigars and sports in the back round.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Milwaukees Best Ice


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> _Old Speckled Hen_ is what I've been drinking the most of recently.
> 
> My favorite treat is Brasserie Dupont _Moinette_, a Belgian farmhouse-style ale that is relatively easy to find in H-town.
> 
> Some of my favorites sampled on recent trips to England would include York Brewery's _Centurion's Ghost_, Peak Ales _DPA _(brewed on the grounds of Chatsworth House in Derbyshire), Fullers' _Chiswick Ale_, and Jenning's _Sneck Lifter_.


Old Specked Hen is really good stuff, I have a hard time finding it around here. I love their bottles...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Okay, it isn't fancy or micro-brewed or anything like that...but my favourite beer is good old Molson Canadian! :dribble:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kalik Gold ... it's a Bahamian beer. I am Bahamian so I might be bias.
www.kalik.com/


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Blackened Voodoo out of New Orleans.

This beer goes with any cigar!!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

CBCyclone said:


> On my recent Alaskan vacation I discovered the Alaskan Brewing Company products. The cruise ship had Alaskan Amber (an alt beer), Alaksan Summer Ale and Alaskan ESB (Extra Special Bitter).


They make a Smoked Porter that is to die for. :leph:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> They make a Smoked Porter that is to die for. :leph:


They should give a free toothpick with the Porter because it's so thick!!!

I love nearly everything made by Deschutes Brewing in Bend, Oregon. Mirror Pond is amazing. When I fly out to Oregon, I bring back 2 twelvers as my carry-ons.

:biggrin:


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

love me some Shiner Bock.

But my fav is a Schlafly Summer Kolsh....or maybe there No. 15.


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

Bells Two Hearted Ale is my favorite IPA, especially for the price

The best stout I've had was Stone Russian Imperial followed by Bells Expedition

Trappistes Rochefort 10 is really good when I can get it! I like a lot of Belgian beer.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

My two new favorites, after my August trip to Alaska, are Alaskan Amber and Alaskan Smoked Porter from the Alaska Brewing Co.

Unfortunately they aren't available on the east coast, so I had to order a case from a place that does Internet sales. It cost me $75 for a case shipped to me. It was WELL worth the price!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah yes, gimme a Corona and a slice of lime any day...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a few bottles of Bell's Expedition Stout recently and let me tell you this beer is amazing! Dark as pitch, this stuff is like lava flowing out of the bottle... chocolately, smokey (a bit) with some nuttiness. A love affair has just begun... 

CD


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm still drinking the stash I brought back with me on the road trip from Oregon:

Full Sail Session
New Belgium Fat Tire
and last and certainly not least Golden Valley Red Thistle Ale. 

The good news is I've discovered a website that ships all three! I may be drinking more of these in the future...


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

The best beer by far that I have ever had is the Dreadnaught IPA made by Three Floyds.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm changing my favorite to Wittekirke Belgian White. It comes in a can and MUST be poured into a glass to aerate it and the flavors are amazing. I absolutely love this beer.


----------



## oldfart54 (Sep 1, 2007)

Sleeman's Honey Brown Ale. Also Rickard's Red.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Can anyone give me some ideas on a good Lager?
Smooth yet very flavorful?


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

my favorites are A&W or Barq's


----------



## elidog (Apr 14, 2007)

Chimay Blue. Man I love that stuff!


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

The best beer ever brewed is Corona....


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

Guinness.becks or san megel but nothing and i mean nothing can beat a glass of home brewed moonshine.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not an aficionado of the fine brew either. Give me a Bud Light and I'm happy, what else is a St. Louis guy to do? You should have seen the looks I got when I ordered the BL in Germany. I thought the guy next to me was going to fall out of his chair.


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

you didnt order one of them huge flaggons in germany no wonder the guy was shocked


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

ROGUE BRUTAL BITTER is my favorite.


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

My own homebrew. 

I can make anything I have a craving for. And better than you can buy.


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Lone Star......is there anything else?

:dribble:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Stone Brewery's Bastard Ale or their Pale Ale.

Being from a family of non-beer drinkers I'm just starting my love affair with the fine beverage.

I'll be trying some of the ones listed when i can find em! (except for the bud light.. not a fan LOL)

BTW this is the beer list at Stone Brewery's restaurant called "World bistro" http://www.stoneworldbistro.com/menus/beer.pdf

It's a must stop if you are in the San Diego area!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> I'm a big fan of Stone Brewery's Bastard Ale or their Pale Ale.
> 
> Being from a family of non-beer drinkers I'm just starting my love affair with the fine beverage.
> 
> ...


I can't stand that Stone Pale Ale. It's one of my least favorite Pale Ales.
I like other beers by Stone but the PA isn't one.


----------



## full count (Jun 25, 2007)

doesn't anyone drink PBR anymore? i also have great memories of the Baltimore Colts, Johnny U and Natty Boh!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I can't stand that Stone Pale Ale. It's one of my least favorite Pale Ales.
> I like other beers by Stone but the PA isn't one.


:biggrin: THat's what I love about life... to each his own right? Which pale ales do you like?

For me I cant stand their IPA. That stuff is gross!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have two favorites:

Blackened Voodoo - was made in New Orleans but Hurricane Katrina took out the Brewery. They're trying to rebuild it.

New Belgium 1554 Black Ale - Unfortunately we can't get this on the east coast.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

When in London, Fuller's _Chiswick Ale._

When in York, York Brewery's _Centurion's Ghost._

When in Cumbria, Jenning's _Sneck Lifter._

When in North Yorkshire, Black Sheep _Best Bitter._

When in Derbyshire, The Barn Brewery's _D.P.A._

Yes, I'm a beer snob, and proud of it!



CBCyclone said:


> My two new favorites, after my August trip to Alaska, are Alaskan Amber and Alaskan Smoked Porter from the Alaska Brewing Co.


My wife reported good things about the Alaskan Amber after her recent trip to Alaska.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with Scott, Blackened Voodoo is an extremely spiced up beer but very good. Tons of flavor...

Best in the world??? trust the germans.... Warsteiner Dunkel


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I bought a new domain name. BREWEDLIVE.COM


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I bought a new domain name. BREWEDLIVE.COM


nice... I see go daddy has got it parked for you. Now what? combine a portal to both venues?


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Stogie said:


> I bought a new domain name. BREWEDLIVE.COM


Could it be? Another great homebrew forum? :biggrin: :whoohoo: :teacher:


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

I am pretty partial to Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout, Murphy's Irish Stout, Alaskan Amber, and Alaskan Smoked Porter, but have to give it up for my hometown favorite Fat Tire.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Criddler, I used to drink Rogue all the time and totally forgot about it until today! I will have to see if anyone still carries it in town.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

best in the world market would have to be Chimay however i have made many a beer that were mind blowing as for guiness its good but once again when you make your own you can do things that brewery's won't do.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine's a tie between Spaten Optimator and Guiness.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

Chimay Blue is my preference if i'm out of homebrew if not what ever i made last!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

What types of beers are there, by name.
I'm not talking about bud light or anyting.
like theres...what else is there?

Ale
Lager
Shouts
Porter


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Let's see...

Ale
Amber
Bock
Belgian Ale/Lambic
Barley Wine/High Gravity
Bitter/ESB (Extra Special Bitter)
Cider (Well, not really a beer)
Dark Ale
Hefeweizen/Wit/Wheat
Kolsch
Lager
Pale Ale/India Pale Ale
Pilsner
Porter
Red
Stout

And one-offs like chili flavored beer, raspberry & cherry, etc.

Did I miss any? The sad thing is I knew most of these off the top of my head... It's mandatory for all Portland natives


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

This is a cool topic, also maybe hopefully some one might be able to help poor ol me out, My favorite beer is Tennants lager, I used to get it all the time, but the dist droped it from there lists, so I can no longer find or get it here in Houston. If somebody has access to any in ther state i would be more than happy to pay you for a 6 pack + shipp or trade for some smokes.

Thank you 
-Joe


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Ale
> Amber
> ...


Hahah sweet, Brian thanks!
it looks like you got everything.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Ale
> Amber
> ...


cant forget the monks and there trappist


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Chimay! Until I find an even better one that is!


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mmmm.... beer.... you all literally have me salivating here.... it's been 369 days now since we left Texas... it's been soooooo long.... 56 days left - I can't wait! Problem is, I've still gotta decide what to have first!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> cant forget the monks and there trappist


cool thanks bully.

any more guys?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Impossible to just pick one or even a few. But two that I really really really like are Rochefort Trappistes 10 and Celebrator Doppelbock. Also Sam Adams Oktoberfest and Warsteiner. Mmmm beer


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

I picked up a Victory Brewing Company Sampler not long ago

Lager was good
Pilsner was alright
Hopdevil was a bit much for me
Golden Monkey was a good spiced beer (tasted like pumpkin)

Now that I am thinking about Variety Cases, Flying Fish has a good sampler as well

India Pale Ale was good
Extra Pale Ale was my favorite
Belgium Style Dubbel was good
ESB Ale was good as well

Im more of an Ale drinker than anything else.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> I picked up a Victory Brewing Company Sampler not long ago
> 
> Lager was good
> Pilsner was alright
> ...


Nice, Walt.
thanks for the info


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

is this it?

Ale
Amber
Bock
Belgian Ale/Lambic
Barley Wine/High Gravity
Bitter/ESB (Extra Special Bitter)
Cider (Well, not really a beer)
Dark Ale
Hefeweizen/Wit/Wheat
Kolsch
Lager
Pale Ale/India Pale Ale
Pilsner
Porter
Red
Stou 
monks
trappist


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

louistogie said:


> is this it?
> 
> Ale
> Amber
> ...


I think Bullybreed meant that the trappist beers are made by monks. Generally, I kinda lump trappist in with Belgian and Lambic. Either way you look at it, I think you have a pretty comprehensive list.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> I think Bullybreed meant that the trappist beers are made by monks. Generally, I kinda lump trappist in with Belgian and Lambic. Either way you look at it, I think you have a pretty comprehensive list.


Ohh I see, well I don't know much about good beer thats 
why I wanted this list so I can start trying some, soon


----------



## jacky1982 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! That's great!

____________________
Top-10-Business


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

Siberian Night (Thirsty Dog Brewery)
Rare Vos, Three Philosophers (Ommegang)
Hoegaarden
Oberon Summer Ale
Francis Kanner
Amber Bock


i like my beers, what do you expect from a college kid in a fraternity?


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

how could i have forgotten the greatest brew ever:


Yuengling!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

thisone326 said:


> how could i have forgotten the greatest brew ever:
> 
> Yuengling!


I've run across this one once or twice. It's not very easy to get ahold of down here!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> I've run across this one once or twice. It's not very easy to get ahold of down here!


yeah, its hard to find west of PA and south of about NC. Great beer though


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Corona in the 24oz Bottle with a lil slice of lime.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Speaking of Corona. I like to open a bottle and fill the remaining space left in the neck with Bacardi Limon Rum. Try it next time!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, I want to try Yuengling! I have heard so many good things about it.
Perhaps Neill or someone can work out a trade with me?


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Man, I want to try Yuengling! I have heard so many good things about it.
> Perhaps Neill or someone can work out a trade with me?


perhaps, but even i don;t have access to it right now. I;m at school in Ohio, and its not sold here. Next time i'm home perhaps a trade can be set up


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Speaking of Corona. I like to open a bottle and fill the remaining space left in the neck with Bacardi Limon Rum. Try it next time!


Try the Bacardi Limon by itself over crushed ice & skip the Corona completely. Too many beers out there that cost less and are far superior, IMHO.



thisone326 said:


> perhaps, but even i don;t have access to it right now. I;m at school in Ohio, and its not sold here. Next time i'm home perhaps a trade can be set up


Surprising, since it's brewed next door in PA...


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

yeah...for some reason they don;t have a distributor in Ohio....pisses me off, i cannot access my favorite beer. They have it from Boston to North Carloina, but not in the state next door.

in all reality, i don;t blame them. I wouldn;t waste good beer on buckeye fans either!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Bass Ale is my current favorite


Bass Ale is my favorite as well along with Sam Adams Octoberfest as a very, very close second. i do have to say after traveling through Europe and going through Germany, the local beer there was the best i have ever had of any major beer company in the US by far.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm BIG on beer and its good to see some listings of some that I favor. Some of you however need a flat out lesson on what good/great crafted beer is all about. U.S. Guinness? Nahhh... Belgian Foreign Export Stout Guinness, that's the real stuff! Big difference! 
Really, it's alot like cigars! Once you have the good stuff with all the flavor its hard to go back to anything else.
So, here's a list from a beer list blog I do every week that you may all reference, cuz I'm all about speading the love of great brews! - 

Here's where you'll find my updates to what Beer to seek out for the week. Expand your taste buds and try something new. You owe it to yourself to see there is alot more to beer than you'd think. Did you know there are over 30,000 different beers in the world to choose from! And nearly 3000 made in the USA alone! So why stick to your Ol' stand by beer purchases when you could be enjoying something else. Alot of the beers on this list are limited to areas of distribution so a particular 'Beer of the Week' may or may not be as easy to find depending where you live. So I'm trying to spread out my pics so that eventually something somewhere and anywhere should be a Beer available in your area.

Thanks, Happy Beer Hunting and Enjoy! 

Oct. 14th - Autumnal Fire, Capital Brewery, Wisconsin

Past 'Beers of the Week' ----------------------------------------------

January 1st - St. Bernardus Triple, Watou, Belgium

January 8th - Bell's Third Coast Old Ale, Kalamazoo, Michigan

January 15th - Double Bastard Ale, Stone Brewing Co., Escondido, California

January 22nd - Frank Double IPA, Pizza Port, Carlsbad, California

January 29th - Allagash Odyssey, Allagash Brewing Co., Maine

February 5th - Houblon Dobbelen Triple IPA, La Chouffe, Belgium

Febraury 12th - Thumbsucker Russian Imperial Stout, Magic Hat Brewing, Vermont

February 19th - Breakfast Stout - Founder's Brewing, Michigan

Febraury 26th - Hercules Double IPA, Great Divide Brewing, Colorado

March 5th - Bell's Special Double Cream Stout, Kalamazoo, Michigan

March 12th - Avery IPA (India Pale Ale) Boulder, Colorado

March 19th - Eliot Ness, Great Lakes Brewing Co., Cleveland, Ohio

March 25th - 90 Minute IPA, Dogfish Head Brewing, Delaware

Arpil 1st - Storm King Imperial Stout, Victory Brewing, Pennsylvania

April 8th - Bitter Woman IPA, Tyranena Brewing, Wisconsin

April 15th - De Dolle Bos Keun, Esen, Belgium

April 22nd - Shakespeare Stout, Rogue Ales Brewing, Oregon

April 29th - Hop Hod Rye, Bear Republic Brewing Co., California

May 6th - Lucky 13 Mondo Large Red Ale, Lagunitas Brewing Co., Petaluma, California.

May 13th - Alpha King Pale Ale, Three Floyds Brewing Co., Indiana

May 20th - Maudite, by Unibroue, Quebec, Canada

May 27th - Yokel, New Glarus Brewing Co., Wisconsin

June 3rd – Bourbon County Stout, Goose Island, Illinois

June 10th – Gonzo Imperial Porter, Flying Dog Brewery, Colorado

June 17th - Bender, Surly Brewing Co., Brooklyn Center, Minnesota

June 24th - The Abyss, Deschutes Brewery, Bend, Oregon

July 1st - Expedition Stout, Bell's Brewery, Kalamazoo, Michigan

July 8th - Ruination IPA, Stone Brewing Co., California

July 15th - XP Pale Ale, Bear Republic Brewing Co., California

July 22nd - Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout, North Coast Brewing Co., California

July 29th - Sun Of Spot, Full Sail Brewing Co., Oregon

August 5th - London Porter, Arcadia Brewing Co., Michigan

August 12th - Abbaye Des Rocs Triple Impériale, Belgium

August 19th - The Poet Oatmeal Stout, New Holland Brewing Co., Michigan

August 26th - Dark Horse Special Reserve Black Bier Ale, Michigan

Sept. 2nd - 1554 Brussels Style Black Ale, New Belgium Brewing, Colorado

Sept. 9th - Bully! Porter - Boulevard Brewing Co., Missouri

Sept. 16th - Wake-n-Bake Coffee Oatmeal Imperial Stout, Terrapin Beer Co., Georgia. 

Sept. 23rd - Fish Tale Poseidon's Imperial Stout, Fish Brewing Co., Oregon 

Sept. 30th - Oktoberfest - Marzen, Paulaner Salvator Thomasbraeu AG, Munich, Germany.

Oct. 7th - Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock, Privatbrauerei Franz Inselkammer KG / Brauerei Aying, Germany


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Well said Jeff. And great list. Also let me add that Fall is a great time to try some really good seasonal beers so get out there and try all you can


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Just doin' my thing. As it seems there are a few beer fanactics here on Cigar Live. Which is great. So there's more in common here then we realize.
Good cigars, good beer, equals good times!
And I'm sure there's somebody here that knows a thing or 2 about scotch, whiskey, and rum too.



BeerAdvocate said:


> Well said Jeff. And great list. Also let me add that Fall is a great time to try some really good seasonal beers so get out there and try all you can


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

smokin'Jef said:


> ...As it seems there are a few beer fanactics here on Cigar Live.


Wow - "Beer fanatics" sounds so much better than "drunkards". :redface:

MY GOD I NEED TO TRY THIS STUFF!!!: "Wake-n-Bake Coffee Oatmeal Imperial Stout, Terrapin Beer Co., Georgia."


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Founders KBS (Kentucky Breakfast Stout)
Founders Hand of Doom


----------

